# Will Mini Piella grow emersed?



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to start my DHG Belem emersed in the tank and have plans to have Mini P in there as well is this a plant that will do well this way or should I just leave it submersed in another tank? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes they will do fine as long as it has enough humidity in the tank.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Manini I just started the tank yesterday and got it covered up with suranwrap The entire tanks glass is full of condensation so hopefully it will be enough and I can easily mist it daily as well.


----------

